

AWS Elastic Load Balancing adds Support for Proxy Protocol - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/07/elastic-load-balancing-adds-support-for-proxy-protocol.html

======
lifeisstillgood
Does anyone do a good blog on the technical work behind AWS / other cloud
services. I have found my "works when all servers in the same rack" mentality
has come to trip me up in the cloud - and yet I do not have the time to
experiment and probe every new feature.

I guess I am looking for the Uncle Bob of the cloud networking world.

Edit: not interested in three command lines to install Elastic FooBar, but how
the FooBar routes, the impact on latency, the impact on application design -
you know the meaty stuff :-)

